# Went to 1st Girls DA Game LA Surf vs LA Galaxy 2005



## GirlsRule (Nov 17, 2019)

My Girls and I in my quest to decide if DA is the right way to go went to watch LA Galaxy and LA Surf. I wanted to see how the parents were on both sides and just watch. We went to stay and watch just half the game BUT it was so exciting we stayed till the end. 1st the Galaxy parents had horns and a non stop drum the entire time and I just found it so annoying and rude. The parents on LA Surf very Vocal but they all seamed you have fun with each other. I didn’t get to see how the parents were on Galaxy side because of that annoying DRUM! But it seemed everyone was very separate unlike LA Surf Parents. I had heard LA Galaxy was supposed to be the better team. At the beginning I thought it was even. But as time went on LA Surf were Unbelievably really Great They had a great goalie and a fast forward #57 I think she made a goal. But my Girls and I fell in Love with LA Surfs #17. All my girls want to be her number and play like her. No one on Galaxy could stop her. When we thought she would dribble she passed it. Her footwork was beyond words. Also LA Surfs Defense was so tough, and strong. They played like a team where LA Galaxy it seemed just tried to kick to their forwards. LA Surf in my opinion should of won the game they controlled the ball a lot better and smarter. Also LA Surf dominated especially in the second half. Like I said we only went to see half the Game and it was so exciting till the end 2-2 Tie. ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE GAME to WATCH


----------



## GirlsRule (Nov 18, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> My Girls and I in my quest to decide if DA is the right way to go went to watch LA Galaxy and LA Surf. I wanted to see how the parents were on both sides and just watch. We went to stay and watch just half the game BUT it was so exciting we stayed till the end. 1st the Galaxy parents had horns and a non stop drum the entire time and I just found it so annoying and rude. The parents on LA Surf very Vocal but they all seamed you have fun with each other. I didn’t get to see how the parents were on Galaxy side because of that annoying DRUM! But it seemed everyone was very separate unlike LA Surf Parents. I had heard LA Galaxy was supposed to be the better team. At the beginning I thought it was even. But as time went on LA Surf were Unbelievably really Great They had a great goalie and a fast forward #57 I think she made a goal. But my Girls and I fell in Love with LA Surfs #17. All my girls want to be her number and play like her. No one on Galaxy could stop her. When we thought she would dribble she passed it. Her footwork was beyond words. Also LA Surfs Defense was so tough, and strong. They played like a team where LA Galaxy it seemed just tried to kick to their forwards. LA Surf in my opinion should of won the game they controlled the ball a lot better and smarter. Also LA Surf dominated especially in the second half. Like I said we only went to see half the Game and it was so exciting till the end 2-2 Tie. ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE GAME to WATCH


Quick question do all DA teams teach footwork and first touch at practice?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> Quick question do all DA teams teach footwork and first touch at practice?


Not all, no way


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Nov 18, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> Quick question do all DA teams teach footwork and first touch at practice?


Not at all. Most likely private trainers. Don’t you have 08 and 09 daughters? You are very interested in 05 age group


----------



## ginga (Nov 18, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> My Girls and I in my quest to decide if DA is the right way to go went to watch LA Galaxy and LA Surf. I wanted to see how the parents were on both sides and just watch. We went to stay and watch just half the game BUT it was so exciting we stayed till the end. 1st the Galaxy parents had horns and a non stop drum the entire time and I just found it so annoying and rude. The parents on LA Surf very Vocal but they all seamed you have fun with each other. I didn’t get to see how the parents were on Galaxy side because of that annoying DRUM! But it seemed everyone was very separate unlike LA Surf Parents. I had heard LA Galaxy was supposed to be the better team. At the beginning I thought it was even. But as time went on LA Surf were Unbelievably really Great They had a great goalie and a fast forward #57 I think she made a goal. But my Girls and I fell in Love with LA Surfs #17. All my girls want to be her number and play like her. No one on Galaxy could stop her. When we thought she would dribble she passed it. Her footwork was beyond words. Also LA Surfs Defense was so tough, and strong. They played like a team where LA Galaxy it seemed just tried to kick to their forwards. LA Surf in my opinion should of won the game they controlled the ball a lot better and smarter. Also LA Surf dominated especially in the second half. Like I said we only went to see half the Game and it was so exciting till the end 2-2 Tie. ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE GAME to WATCH


You should watch other teams play.  LA Surf is a very mediocre team that played an above average team that has not played many games yet. Surf has a very good defender, number 17. She basically carries the defense. Their forwards are fine but mostly ineffective.  It’s an interesting match you decided to take the time to watch. Still good for you for taking an interest.


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Nov 18, 2019)

ginga said:


> You should watch other teams play.  LA Surf is a very mediocre team that played an above average team that has not played many games yet. Surf has a very good defender, number 17. She basically carries the defense. Their forwards are fine but mostly ineffective.  It’s an interesting match you decided to take the time to watch. Still good for you for taking an interest.


@ginga 

That's a bit harsh and please don't pretend to know the team. They are a progressing team that has tied LA Galaxy twice this year, beat Beach, tied Placer, and have been in every game since the second half of last year. #17 is an amazing player and even better young lady. She is the CAM not a defender and no longer has to "carry" the team as she did much of last year. This team may be towards the bottom of the standings but will not finish there, although we won't care if they do, as long as they continue to improve. They are a great group of girls who play with heart and enjoy being the underdog. What other teams would you have the OP watch? and why? LA Galaxy has played 10 games this season and we've played 12. LA Galaxy is a very talented team with great athletes. Does two more games make that much difference?

@GirlsRule : thank you for the kind words. My DD is the keeper on that team and will love to see someone other than our parents noticed she played well.  It was a very exciting game.


----------



## GirlsRule (Nov 18, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> @ginga
> 
> That's a bit harsh and please don't pretend to know the team. They are a progressing team that has tied LA Galaxy twice this year, beat Beach, tied Placer, and have been in every game since the second half of last year. #17 is an amazing player and even better young lady. She is the CAM not a defender and no longer has to "carry" the team as she did much of last year. This team may be towards the bottom of the standings but will not finish there, although we won't care if they do, as long as they continue to improve. They are a great group of girls who play with heart and enjoy being the underdog. What other teams would you have the OP watch? and why? LA Galaxy has played 10 games this season and we've played 12. LA Galaxy is a very talented team with great athletes. Does two more games make that much difference?
> 
> @GirlsRule : thank you for the kind words. My DD is the keeper on that team and will love to see someone other than our parents noticed she played well.  It was a very exciting game.


I thought your daughter had an incredible game! She saved some really tough shots. I am new to the whole DA thing my daughters play and I find going to see games and being incognito no one is telling me anything and I get to see both teams true colors. I don’t agree with (ginga) I thought LA Surf, your team played well as a TEAM. I felt everyone on that field played well together. Your parents are a hoot! My daughters and I were also very impressed with how your parents cheered for all the players. We really couldn’t tell who’s parents belonged to which player. THAT was IMPRESSIVE to me as a PARENT! Congrats to your Daughter and her TEAM I don’t know about rankings but very impressed with your team. We will be going and watching other teams to BUT we gotta give Your team 5 Stars


----------



## GirlsRule (Nov 18, 2019)

ginga said:


> You should watch other teams play.  LA Surf is a very mediocre team that played an above average team that has not played many games yet. Surf has a very good defender, number 17. She basically carries the defense. Their forwards are fine but mostly ineffective.  It’s an interesting match you decided to take the time to watch. Still good for you for taking an interest.


We totally plan to watch other teams play! We went to see Galaxy cuz they were supposed to be so great. I didn’t think LA Surf was mediocre at all. Quite the opposite. LA Galaxy was good but just not what I expected. I thought LA Surf all 11 players in the field worked as a team. Like I said it seemed LA Galaxy was just kicking the ball to the forwards. Not much playing as a team. Plan to see other DA games too!


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 18, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> Like I said it seemed LA Galaxy was just kicking the ball to the forwards. Not much playing as a team. Plan to see other DA games too!


A lot of teams, including many college teams, play this way.   I'm fine with that as a strategy, but getting as many passes and touches as possible would seem to be the best way to improve young players, and to think I thought DA was meant for that.


----------



## GirlsRule (Nov 18, 2019)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Not at all. Most likely private trainers. Don’t you have 08 and 09 daughters? You are very interested in 05 age group


Yes my daughters are younger but we plan to watch all different age groups in DA. I think it’s important to watch all different Age groups just to see the difference at different ages. But back to your answer so the Private trainers DA provides?


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Nov 18, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> Yes my daughters are younger but we plan to watch all different age groups in DA. I think it’s important to watch all different Age groups just to see the difference at different ages. But back to your answer so the Private trainers DA provides?


Oh no DA provides none of that. You have to find a private trainer on your own. Depending on where you live you can ask the forum for recommendations for one. It’s also usually one on one or at max a few girls. Also if you don’t want to pay extra $$$ have your dd’s YouTube skill drills and work this at home. I know many families that have had private trainers and have seen a growth in them doing so. Good Luck to your Daughters


----------



## ginga (Nov 18, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> @ginga
> 
> That's a bit harsh and please don't pretend to know the team. They are a progressing team that has tied LA Galaxy twice this year, beat Beach, tied Placer, and have been in every game since the second half of last year. #17 is an amazing player and even better young lady. She is the CAM not a defender and no longer has to "carry" the team as she did much of last year. This team may be towards the bottom of the standings but will not finish there, although we won't care if they do, as long as they continue to improve. They are a great group of girls who play with heart and enjoy being the underdog. What other teams would you have the OP watch? and why? LA Galaxy has played 10 games this season and we've played 12. LA Galaxy is a very talented team with great athletes. Does two more games make that much difference?
> 
> @GirlsRule : thank you for the kind words. My DD is the keeper on that team and will love to see someone other than our parents noticed she played well.  It was a very exciting game.



Not pretend. I don’t know them at all. I’m sure the girl’s love each other and at the end of each game want to hang out with one another. Perfect!  Love that about soccer. I’m only commenting on level of play. Just as a matter of fact, LA Surf is mediocre. If they’re trying to get better by finding better players, awesome.


----------



## Gosocal (Nov 18, 2019)

ginga said:


> Not pretend. I don’t know them at all. I’m sure the girl’s love each other and at the end of each game want to hang out with one another. Perfect!  Love that about soccer. I’m only commenting on level of play. Just as a matter of fact, LA Surf is mediocre. If they’re trying to get better by finding better players, awesome.


I smell a troll lol... “I don’t know them at all” but, hey, I know they are “mediocre” as a “fact”...???.. this is nonsensical ... then again, this is the world we live in right now

I was waiting for my niece’s match which was after this one and saw this specific game @GirlsRule was pretty spot on.....a “mediocre“ team would have gotten eaten alive by that talented Galaxy team... I too was surprised by that LA Surf 05 team....obviously well coached


----------



## ginga (Nov 18, 2019)

Gosocal said:


> I smell a troll lol... “I don’t know them at all” but, hey, I know they are “mediocre” as a “fact”...???.. this is nonsensical ... then again, this is the world we live in right now
> 
> I was waiting for my niece’s match which was after this one and saw this specific game @GirlsRule was pretty spot on.....a “mediocre“ team would have gotten eaten alive by that talented Galaxy team... I too was surprised by that LA Surf 05 team....obviously well coached


I would try to explain it so it makes sense to you but it seems you have trouble following a conversation with more than one subject so I won’t. 

I’m not sure what a troll is but you can name call all you want. I hope it makes you feel better.


----------



## Gosocal (Nov 18, 2019)

ginga said:


> I would try to explain it so it makes sense to you but it seems you have trouble following a conversation with more than one subject so I won’t.
> 
> I’m not sure what a troll is but you can name call all you want. I hope it makes you feel better.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Gosocal (Nov 18, 2019)

You’re absolutely right.... don’t even attempt to explain yourself...lol. I’m sure it will be just as a cluster of an explanation as your last posts.


----------



## ginga (Nov 18, 2019)

Gosocal said:


> You’re absolutely right.... don’t even attempt to explain yourself...lol. I’m sure it will be just as a cluster of an explanation as your last posts.


It took you two tries to say that and still couldn’t understand that it wasn't an explanation. Try to focus when you read. You can do better.


----------



## gotothebushes (Nov 18, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> @ginga
> 
> That's a bit harsh and please don't pretend to know the team. They are a progressing team that has tied LA Galaxy twice this year, beat Beach, tied Placer, and have been in every game since the second half of last year. #17 is an amazing player and even better young lady. She is the CAM not a defender and no longer has to "carry" the team as she did much of last year. This team may be towards the bottom of the standings but will not finish there, although we won't care if they do, as long as they continue to improve. They are a great group of girls who play with heart and enjoy being the underdog. What other teams would you have the OP watch? and why? LA Galaxy has played 10 games this season and we've played 12. LA Galaxy is a very talented team with great athletes. Does two more games make that much difference?
> 
> @GirlsRule : thank you for the kind words. My DD is the keeper on that team and will love to see someone other than our parents noticed she played well.  It was a very exciting game.


 LA Surf is a well coached team and have really good players. I like the way they play. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gotothebushes (Nov 18, 2019)

ginga said:


> I would try to explain it so it makes sense to you but it seems you have trouble following a conversation with more than one subject so I won’t.
> 
> I’m not sure what a troll is but you can name call all you want. I hope it makes you feel better.


 When LA Surf played 05 Thorns, I thought Surf played extremely well. They kept possession and there defense was solid. Great group of girls with really good coaching. Keep grinding!!!!!


----------



## Gosocal (Nov 18, 2019)

ginga said:


> It took you two tries to say that and still couldn’t understand that it wasn't an explanation. Try to focus when you read. You can do better.


I focused alright and your posts are a rambling mess ...Keep embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Soccer43 (Nov 19, 2019)

Sounds a bit like an attempt at positive promotion of LA Surf - in general, except for one team, their teams have been at the bottom of the conference at every age bracket, watch more teams and report back in what you think of the other teams in that age group.     Every team has a few good players and every team can have a great day but if the team is that good as a whole they would be doing better in the standings


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Nov 19, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> When LA Surf played 05 Thorns, I thought Surf played extremely well. They kept possession and there defense was solid. Great group of girls with really good coaching. Keep grinding!!!!!


What is the LA Surf Coaches name? Gallo? Wondering if there was some film somewhere to watch....Thank you


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 19, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Sounds a bit like an attempt at positive promotion of LA Surf - in general, except for one team, their teams have been at the bottom of the conference at every age bracket, watch more teams and report back in what you think of the other teams in that age group.     Every team has a few good players and every team can have a great day but if the team is that good as a whole they would be doing better in the standings


I already predicted that LA Surf will be #1 in LA.  @Luis Andres you seem smart and raw so I ask you.  Anyone offer the full ride to you and the dd?  The older LA Surf teams are below avg in the tough DA SoCal League.  Not their fault either.  U12 and under will start to kill all the teams and get all the credit for the development part when in actuality, they will recruit the best goat players from Los Angles to their Big Club like BSB is doing now. Full Ride Scholarship Players Parents and the Parents who demand the "Guarantee Play Time" and the "25% starters Packages."  Not really about development.  If you haven't been "paying" attention, that's on you.


----------



## futboldad1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> *Sounds a bit like an attempt at positive promotion of LA Surf *- in general, except for one team, their teams have been at the bottom of the conference at every age bracket, watch more teams and report back in what you think of the other teams in that age group.     Every team has a few good players and every team can have a great day but if the team is that good as a whole they would be doing better in the standings


Thats the vibe I'm getting from reading this thread too......


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 19, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Sounds a bit like an attempt at positive promotion of LA Surf - in general, except for one team, their teams have been at the bottom of the conference at every age bracket, watch more teams and report back in what you think of the other teams in that age group.     Every team has a few good players and every team can have a great day but if the team is that good as a whole they would be doing better in the standings


I will say that the merger of SoCal Academy and LA Premier forming LA Surf has been beneficial for the quality and style of play on field.  I am 100% certain this has nothing to do with Surf the mothership and 100% to the staff that was brought in.  I hope to see them continue this trajectory.


----------



## Luis Andres (Nov 19, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I already predicted that LA Surf will be #1 in LA.  @Luis Andres you seem smart and raw so I ask you.  Anyone offer the full ride to you and the dd?  The older LA Surf teams are below avg in the tough DA SoCal League.  Not their fault either.  U12 and under will start to kill all the teams and get all the credit for the development part when in actuality, they will recruit the best goat players from Los Angles to their Big Club like BSB is doing now. Full Ride Scholarship Players Parents and the Parents who demand the "Guarantee Play Time" and the "25% starters Packages."  Not really about development.  If you haven't been "paying" attention, that's on you.


interesting. There’s been some scouting opportunities and information exchange, few emails and talks about progress and future direction but no talks about free rides yet but since the money aspect is not an issue for me, I can careless. I’ll do what I have to do to find the perfect development environment to continue her progress. If it means I gotta go further south so I will. But things like that offer free rides would not interest me one bit if the quality of development is compromised.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 19, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I already predicted that LA Surf will be #1 in LA.  @Luis Andres you seem smart and raw so I ask you.  Anyone offer the full ride to you and the dd?  The older LA Surf teams are below avg in the tough DA SoCal League.  Not their fault either.  U12 and under will start to kill all the teams and get all the credit for the development part when in actuality, they will recruit the best goat players from Los Angles to their Big Club like BSB is doing now. Full Ride Scholarship Players Parents and the Parents who demand the "Guarantee Play Time" and the "25% starters Packages."  Not really about development.  If you haven't been "paying" attention, that's on you.


Please fill us all in on your knowledge of what BSB is doing.  If your referring to their 2 new ‘03’s that came to us, make sure your not making your normal ASS -U- mptions!  As you we’ll know, people change teams for various reasons.  Some as simple as they just don’t want to drive the 1.5+ hours each way everyday when there is a high quality coaching staff in their back yard.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 19, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> interesting. There’s been some scouting opportunities and information exchange, few emails and talks about progress and future direction but no talks about free rides yet but since the money aspect is not an issue for me, I can careless. I’ll do what I have to do to find the perfect development environment to continue her progress. If it means I gotta go further south so I will. But things like that offer free rides would not interest me one bit if the quality of development is compromised.


Best answer ever on this forum.  I took it for 6 months and regret that move.  Leverage is way more important is this arena Luis


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 19, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> .....But things like that offer free rides would not interest me one bit if the quality of development is compromised.


Happy to hear you say that because some of the tone/language in your posts seem to contradict this statement.  As someone who also bypassed the offers in order to stay close to home with coaches whom were focused on developing kids not only as high level soccer players but as well rounded human beings, I’ve learned that this comes at a cost as well.  Not as many big shiny trophies!

when considering the drive south please make sure you take the amount of time spent on the road into consideration.  I’ve seen what toll this can take kids and their families and it is not worth it.  Your little unicorns can indeed reach their goals through hard work, investing time with the ball off the field (rather than in traffic) and a love for the game (monitor the potential for burn out).  I know of many who have chosen this path and more than reached their goals.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 19, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> interesting. There’s been some scouting opportunities and information exchange, few emails and talks about progress and future direction but no talks about free rides yet but since the money aspect is not an issue for me, I can careless. I’ll do what I have to do to find the perfect development environment to continue her progress. If it means I gotta go further south so I will. But things like that offer free rides would not interest me one bit if the quality of development is compromised.


Head to the Beach @Luis Andres and pay your fair share.  BSB will never bring players mid season who demand to play up.  No free rides their either. Everyone pays their fair share.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 19, 2019)

M


newwavedave said:


> Head to the Beach @Luis Andres and pay your fair share.  BSB will never bring players mid season who demand to play up.  No free rides their either. Everyone pays their fair share.


missing the DUMB button......


----------



## Luis Andres (Nov 19, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Happy to hear you say that because some of the tone/language in your posts seem to contradict this statement.  As someone who also bypassed the offers in order to stay close to home with coaches whom were focused on developing kids not only as high level soccer players but as well rounded human beings, I’ve learned that this comes at a cost as well.  Not as many big shiny trophies!
> 
> when considering the drive south please make sure you take the amount of time spent on the road into consideration.  I’ve seen what toll this can take kids and their families and it is not worth it.  Your little unicorns can indeed reach their goals through hard work, investing time with the ball off the field (rather than in traffic) and a love for the game (monitor the potential for burn out).  I know of many who have chosen this path and more than reached their goals.


The reason why you may think that some of my answers contradict my true beliefs is because I understand that these organizations are a business entity and they follow the flow of the cash. As I own my own business but does not mean I think they are the best practices to follow. Until we see a shift in people themselves and they stop opening their wallets to these types of practices that in the long run sacrifice development then they will keep doing the same thing over and over. and practice things like win at all costs and sacrifice development. For me I’m taking the player development aspect with my DD into my own hands making sure she loves the game and wanting to train everyday and become a more technical player in the process as I have taught her from a very young age to set high goals for herself and to fall in love with the process is the secrete to accomplishing whatever she wants out of life.


----------



## Luis Andres (Nov 19, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Head to the Beach @Luis Andres and pay your fair share.  BSB will never bring players mid season who demand to play up.  No free rides their either. Everyone pays their fair share.


thank you for your advice. Will look into this organization.


----------



## GirlsRule (Nov 19, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Sounds a bit like an attempt at positive promotion of LA Surf - in general, except for one team, their teams have been at the bottom of the conference at every age bracket, watch more teams and report back in what you think of the other teams in that age group.     Every team has a few good players and every team can have a great day but if the team is that good as a whole they would be doing better in the standings


There is no attempt to promote any one team. It was my first set of DA games. I was only stating my opinion of what I saw. Were we impressed with LA Surf?..... Yes. Were we impressed with LA Galaxy? ...OK I guess I think I was expecting more from the name LA Galaxy. After reading what LA Surfs Goal Keepers Parent wrote they abviously aren’t doing bad right? If I were to listen to people putting teams down I guess I would watch very few teams in DA. I’m glad I saw this game, because I saw it without Bias. I guess I don’t think you should be such a hater! It makes me think your opinion doesn’t have much merit if you have to put down a team who played really well


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Nov 19, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> There is no attempt to promote any one team. It was my first set of DA games. I was only stating my opinion of what I saw. Were we impressed with LA Surf?..... Yes. Were we impressed with LA Galaxy? ...OK I guess I think I was expecting more from the name LA Galaxy. After reading what LA Surfs Goal Keepers Parent wrote they abviously aren’t doing bad right? If I were to listen to people putting teams down I guess I would watch very few teams in DA. I’m glad I saw this game, because I saw it without Bias. I guess I don’t think you should be such a hater! It makes me think your opinion doesn’t have much merit if you have to put down a team who played really well


Also keep in mind LA Surf has 5-  05 players playing up with 04's

They could be playing down with 05's and their record would be better but they probably don't care about record as much.


----------



## GirlsRule (Nov 19, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Also keep in mind LA Surf has 5-  05 players playing up with 04's
> 
> They could be playing down with 05's and their record would be better but they probably don't care about record as much.





OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Also keep in mind LA Surf has 5-  05 players playing up with 04's
> 
> They could be playing down with 05's and their record would be better but they probably don't care about record as much.


I would have no idea on that one but maybe this parent can help @cheaper2keeper


----------



## GirlsRule (Nov 19, 2019)

PruritusAniFC said:


> What is the LA Surf Coaches name? Gallo? Wondering if there was some film somewhere to watch....Thank you


@cheaper2keeper is a parent from this team I’m sure they would know. I only heard  from listening on the sideline it sounded like the Coach had an English or some kind of accent


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Nov 19, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> There is no attempt to promote any one team. It was my first set of DA games. I was only stating my opinion of what I saw. Were we impressed with LA Surf?..... Yes. Were we impressed with LA Galaxy? ...OK I guess I think I was expecting more from the name LA Galaxy. After reading what LA Surfs Goal Keepers Parent wrote they abviously aren’t doing bad right? If I were to listen to people putting teams down I guess I would watch very few teams in DA. I’m glad I saw this game, because I saw it without Bias. I guess I don’t think you should be such a hater! It makes me think your opinion doesn’t have much merit if you have to put down a team who played really well


The hate is warranted to some degree as the overall club record is not good. If people know the LA Premier recent history, they know that they weren't a very good CSL club prior to getting DA. For that reason it will take some time for them to establish themselves. From my experience, it is a very structured and positive environment that isn't afraid to let the girls make mistakes, even if it costs us wins. I really liked me daughter's previous time spent at Legends but this experience has been much better...for my DD. 

@GirlsRule : Yes there are a few very good 05's playing up with the 04's. Two of them played with us against LA Galaxy the previous meeting when we tied 3-3 as we were short players. One of them scored that game so they were a big help. Our #17 and 1 or 2 others had the opportunity to play up but chose to stay with the same coach they had last year.


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Nov 19, 2019)

GirlsRule said:


> @cheaper2keeper is a parent from this team I’m sure they would know. I only heard  from listening on the sideline it sounded like the Coach had an English or some kind of accent


Hennessey is the coach


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 19, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Also keep in mind LA Surf has 5-  05 players playing up with 04's
> 
> They could be playing down with 05's and their record would be better but they probably don't care about record as much.


So does Galaxy!


----------



## Luis Andres (Nov 19, 2019)

Does anyone know what BSB stands for? Tried to google it in terms of soccer program and not getting any relevant results


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 19, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> Does anyone know what BSB stands for? Tried to google it in terms of soccer program and not getting any relevant results


NWD is making reference to Beach FC’s South Bay division.


----------



## Soccer43 (Nov 19, 2019)

I’m not a hater - just honest and direct.  They had good teams in CSL Premier and decent coaching at that time but have been weak in the DA.


----------



## GirlsRule (Nov 20, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> I’m not a hater - just honest and direct.  They had good teams in CSL Premier and decent coaching at that time but have been weak in the DA.


Understand and respect your opinion


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Nov 20, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> I’m not a hater - just honest and direct.  They had good teams in CSL Premier and decent coaching at that time but have been weak in the DA.


The OP simply came on here to talk about a great DA game and how in their opinion were the better team That Day. You and another poster used the post as an opportunity to question why they chose LA surf (they didn't) to watch and to put down the club as a whole. That's Hating.....

honest and direct is a nice way to convince yourself that you're not a jerk.


----------



## Soccer43 (Nov 21, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> The OP simply came on here to talk about a great DA game and how in their opinion were the better team That Day. You and another poster used the post as an opportunity to question why they chose LA surf (they didn't) to watch and to put down the club as a whole. That's Hating.....
> 
> honest and direct is a nice way to convince yourself that you're not a jerk.


I just speak the truth.  I’m one for honest assessment and don’t hand out meaningless glowing stamps of approval without true merit.  I think praise should be earned.  If the team played well that’s great but there was just something about the original post that didn’t ring true to me.


----------



## Gosocal (Nov 21, 2019)

Curious, what didn’t ring true? That a middle of the pack club was competitive with a MLS academy club?

I thought the OP was spot on.... I was there ... as an unbiased spectator waiting for the next game....I guess the moral of the story is don’t judge a book by its cover (i.e. wins/losses).


----------



## ginga (Nov 21, 2019)

Gosocal said:


> Curious, what didn’t ring true? That a middle of the pack club was competitive with a MLS academy club?
> 
> I thought the OP was spot on.... I was there ... as an unbiased spectator waiting for the next game....I guess the moral of the story is don’t judge a book by its cover (i.e. wins/losses).


Lol how are you unbiased????  The next game was the 06s. Sounds like you’re a la surf 06 parent.  Another mediocre team.


----------



## Gosocal (Nov 21, 2019)

ginga said:


> Lol how are you unbiased????  The next game was the 06s. Sounds like you’re a la surf 06 parent.  Another mediocre team.


nope


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 22, 2019)

ginga said:


> Lol how are you unbiased????  The next game was the 06s. Sounds like you’re a la surf 06 parent.  Another mediocre team.


Ahhhh no.....If this was the ‘05 game that is in question the next game would have been the ‘04’s. The ‘06’s would have already played.

Rather than deleting this post, I figured I would just correct myself. In this case, it was a reverse schedule so ‘06’s did indeed play after.


----------



## sdb (Nov 22, 2019)

Schedule reversed last week


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Nov 22, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> I just speak the truth.  I’m one for honest assessment and don’t hand out meaningless glowing stamps of approval without true merit.  I think praise should be earned.  If the team played well that’s great but there was just something about the original post that didn’t ring true to me.


You speak the truth? it's all arbitrary. not truth but opinion. The OP put their thoughts of the game on the board. Its a forum full of opinions and sprinklings of facts. I don't know the OP so I don't know what there motives were other than to express enjoyment of a game and surprise at the outcome. I don't discount your opinion but it's your "honest" opinion. 

This "mediocre" team is far from a complete product and they shouldn't be at U15. They've hung in there with the best of the division and will continue to get better. Maybe sometime in the future they will pass your "honest" assessment. We can only hope...


----------



## Soccer43 (Nov 22, 2019)

The truth is their DA teams have not been highly successful across all the age divisions as a whole.  There are other clubs that are in the same situation not just that one.  It doesn’t mean a team can’t have a great day and click and an average team can have many amazing players on it,but generally when you play a lesser challenging team you look great and I think the stats do provide information.  A lot of new parents find this forum and are looking for information and I think the whole picture should be presented in an objective way so they can make a a good decision about their player’s path.  Many, many coaches and DOC’s do not have your players best interests as a priority.  That’s who I care about so they don’t get manipulated and lied to when they are faced with challenging decisions to make.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 22, 2019)

The whole conversation is nuts.  

Parent took their kids to a DA game, and had a great time.  Maybe the weaker team dug deep and pulled off a tie.  If so, good for them and I am glad you got to see it.

Why turn it into a pissing contest?  Hooray for the girls, and hope they have fun next game.


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Nov 22, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> The truth is their DA teams have not been highly successful across all the age divisions as a whole.  There are other clubs that are in the same situation not just that one.  It doesn’t mean a team can’t have a great day and click and an average team can have many amazing players on it,but generally when you play a lesser challenging team you look great and I think the stats do provide information.  A lot of new parents find this forum and are looking for information and I think the whole picture should be presented in an objective way so they can make a a good decision about their player’s path.  Many, many coaches and DOC’s do not have your players best interests as a priority.  That’s who I care about so they don’t get manipulated and lied to when they are faced with challenging decisions to make.


I like this post. It's less degrading and more to the point that should have been made. The OP was not, in my opinion, making a recruiting post for the club. Just their observations. They seemed a bit surprised as they should be given the reputation that proceeds LA Surf and LA Galaxy. 

Several DA clubs have had a good foothold on recruiting prior to getting DA or ECNL.  LA Premier was not one of them as talent from the area went elsewhere at the younger ages. We were skeptical of the club prior to attending practices but liked what we saw.  Each parent needs to do their own research and does their child a disservice to rely on opinions from a forum.


----------



## pewpew (Dec 6, 2019)

Been off on vacation for a few weeks so I'm trying to catch up on various threads to see what's been going on and stumbled into this one. We went to see the 03s play on Nov. 17th since we live nearby and wanted to see what DA soccer looks like. This is my unbiased opinion of what we saw.  OC beat LA 3-1. Given the dismal record and results this team has had since the DA inception I can honestly see why. They had some players with pretty good skills. But there were plenty of bad first touches, and lots of kickball. Yes there was some good soccer here and there. But it was definitely outweighed by sub-par soccer.  OC definitely played better soccer. LA kept using the tall CB to try and knock the ball over the top. It wasn't working. At some point you have to see that and adjust. But I also expected see more possession soccer. OC definitely played better possession. Take goal kicks for example. LA's tall CB would stand next to the GK and they looked out at the field as if they were devising a plan. The GK would then tap the ball with her foot..the CB would take it and hit it long near the midfield. Granted she has a big kick. But now it's a 50/50 ball. Where's the possession in that? And why not just have the CB send it instead of involving the GK? It honestly looked kinda dumb. LA did score first. I can't remember if it was a free kick or a corner. OC defender and the GK both made mistakes that lead to the goal. OC evened things up when an LA player committed a dumb foul in the box and gave OC a PK. It was a dumb foul and totally preventable. This same player fouled an OC player during a throw-in and the OC girl threw her hands up in there towards the ref asking for a foul. Again..a dumb foul that wasn't necessary. It was actually more of a head scratcher.
I want to go so far and say OC scored a second goal before the half ended off a corner kick. The LA coach went ape-shit (as did a few parents) because the OC player moved the corner flag prior to taking the kick.
We left when the half ended. I had to follow up online to see the final score.
We never bought into the DA product as far as using it as a tool to help get  recruited to play in college. There are some schools out there for what my kid wants to major in that don't even have sports programs. So there's no point in us spending the extra money trying to play DA if there's a chance she won't be playing in college to begin with. She understands that soccer will end some day and that her education is what's going to help her earn the real job that she wants to do in life. My .02


----------



## Spartan (Dec 6, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Been off on vacation for a few weeks so I'm trying to catch up on various threads to see what's been going on and stumbled into this one. We went to see the 03s play on Nov. 17th since we live nearby and wanted to see what DA soccer looks like. This is my unbiased opinion of what we saw.  OC beat LA 3-1. Given the dismal record and results this team has had since the DA inception I can honestly see why. They had some players with pretty good skills. But there were plenty of bad first touches, and lots of kickball. Yes there was some good soccer here and there. But it was definitely outweighed by sub-par soccer.  OC definitely played better soccer. LA kept using the tall CB to try and knock the ball over the top. It wasn't working. At some point you have to see that and adjust. But I also expected see more possession soccer. OC definitely played better possession. Take goal kicks for example. LA's tall CB would stand next to the GK and they looked out at the field as if they were devising a plan. The GK would then tap the ball with her foot..the CB would take it and hit it long near the midfield. Granted she has a big kick. But now it's a 50/50 ball. Where's the possession in that? And why not just have the CB send it instead of involving the GK? It honestly looked kinda dumb. LA did score first. I can't remember if it was a free kick or a corner. OC defender and the GK both made mistakes that lead to the goal. OC evened things up when an LA player committed a dumb foul in the box and gave OC a PK. It was a dumb foul and totally preventable. This same player fouled an OC player during a throw-in and the OC girl threw her hands up in there towards the ref asking for a foul. Again..a dumb foul that wasn't necessary. It was actually more of a head scratcher.
> I want to go so far and say OC scored a second goal before the half ended off a corner kick. The LA coach went ape-shit (as did a few parents) because the OC player moved the corner flag prior to taking the kick.
> We left when the half ended. I had to follow up online to see the final score.
> We never bought into the DA product as far as using it as a tool to help get  recruited to play in college. There are some schools out there for what my kid wants to major in that don't even have sports programs. So there's no point in us spending the extra money trying to play DA if there's a chance she won't be playing in college to begin with. She understands that soccer will end some day and that her education is what's going to help her earn the real job that she wants to do in life. My .02


I was confused reading this, but you're referencing OC Surf vs LA Surf. 
Got it!


----------

